# Electric hook up in europe



## soothingduck (May 27, 2015)

Can I hook up a UK motorhome to a european campsite hook up?
Is the blue plug the same and is the voltage the same.


----------



## st3v3 (May 27, 2015)

Voltage is close enough. Some sites have the blue plug, but most you'll need an adaptor:

European 16A Mains Hook Up Adaptor Lead Plug Coupler Caravan Camping Site | eBay

As your MH probably doesn't have dual pole MCB's it would be nice to check the polarity and earth is correct. People will tell you this isn't necessary, and unless something goes wrong they are probably right - but for a few quid.... Check it with this:

UK 13A SOCKET MAINS TESTER 13 AMP 3 PIN PLUG TOP | eBay


----------



## oppy (May 27, 2015)

We are at present doing the France thing, and yes you do need the two pin adaptor as previously mentioned ( European 16A Mains Hook Up Adaptor Lead Plug Coupler Caravan Camping Site | eBay , or similar). Using the W. C. sat-nav poi's and the 'All The Aires' book you will meet some two pin leccy points. We have not come accross any reverse poles yet, but that's not to say they are not out there, but bear in mind that some of the two pin points are not earthed. But what the hell, it's flamin' great out here but do try and get to the night stop overs as soon after mid day as possible and always have a back up site just in case the Dutch, Belgians, Germans, and yes, the French too, get there first.


----------



## soothingduck (May 27, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> As your MH probably doesn't have dual pole MCB's it would be nice to check the polarity and earth is correct. People will tell you this isn't necessary, and unless something goes wrong they are probably right - but for a few quid.... Check it with this:
> 
> UK 13A SOCKET MAINS TESTER 13 AMP 3 PIN PLUG TOP | eBay




So if the polarity is wrong what would I do to sort it out?
Is it a case of changing the wiring in the eu adaptor?


----------



## st3v3 (May 27, 2015)

soothingduck said:


> So if the polarity is wrong what would I do to sort it out?
> Is it a case of changing the wiring in the eu adaptor?



Plug it in the other way.


----------



## soothingduck (May 27, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> Plug it in the other way.



LOL now I feel stupid :bow:


----------



## st3v3 (May 27, 2015)

lol. Not many adapters will fit both ways, you might need to change wiring, or you can get polarity changers, but that's more expense.

This is a good cover all set:

Continental Europe Caravan Camping Mains-Hook-Up Reverse-Polarity Adapter Set 4 | eBay


----------



## oppy (May 27, 2015)

soothingduck said:


> So if the polarity is wrong what would I do to sort it out?
> Is it a case of changing the wiring in the eu adaptor?



I have made up a lead with the + & - swapped over-------------------------no prob's, not needed yet though
'Oppy


----------



## barryd (May 28, 2015)

soothingduck said:


> So if the polarity is wrong what would I do to sort it out?
> Is it a case of changing the wiring in the eu adaptor?



Unless you have a really old Van you really do not need to worry about reverse polarity.  When did anyone hear of anyone having a problem with it.   There is a possibility if you dismantle a device while its plugged in and switched on like a kettle that you might get a shock.  I presume you wouldnt be doing that.

Most of the hookups I come across now in Europe are the same as here these days but you will still find the 2 pin ones so thats the only adaptor you need unless your going to Switzerland where they have their own different one but most sites have them which they will loan you.

Its worth having one of those plug testers to see if the socket you are plugging into is firstly live and secondly does have an earth.  I have a 1ft short lead with a normal UK socket on one end and a blue 3 pin plug on the other which I can plug straight into the outlet to test with the tester plugged in (Sometimes you need the 2 pin adaptor).  The main advantage of this is so many of the sockets on Aires in Europe do not work so its a quick way of testing without rolling out your EHU lead.


----------



## John H (May 28, 2015)

I have travelled widely through Europe and I have come across only three different sockets: the standard blue three-pin one that we use in the UK; a two pin French one (which will only fit one way and which is used in Italy and countries in Eastern Europe too); and a two pin German one (which can fit either way and which is widely used in Spain, Scandinavia and other countries. The adaptors are easy to get (many campsites sell them) and if you are planning to travel through many countries you will need all three.

Like barryd, I have never worried about reverse polarity. As he says, unless you have a very old van, it does not make any difference.


----------



## soothingduck (May 28, 2015)

Thank you all for your replies it's been a great help :camper:
I will be going to Amsterdam via Hull or maybe Dover towards the end of the summer and more countries next year.


----------



## snowbirds (May 28, 2015)

Hi 

You may find it cheaper to buy your adapter plugs at a big Supermarket in Europe as the exchange rate is very good.
A lot of the sites I used over the last couple years have the three pin like you have on your van,I did buy an extra long two pin type and a three to two pin adapter in Spain last as I was a long way from the plugin point but it is also useful on Aires were you are a fair distance from the service point,I don't like my leads run over but all the French, German,etc seem to be used to it and will trail a cable for miles and you will see a few vans tigi back their leads as well.
I paid 40 euros for a long lead and two adapter's,good luck.

Snowbirds.:dance:

I have just loaded my Euro card for our next trip in June and got 1.371 euros/pound.




soothingduck said:


> Can I hook up a UK motorhome to a european campsite hook up?
> Is the blue plug the same and is the voltage the same.


----------



## lebesset (May 28, 2015)

the german schuko plug has twin earth straps on the sides and the french version has a hole to take an earthing spike which comes out from the power point [ google up schuko and you will see ] 
but you don't need 2 plugs because there is a version with both systems fitted and that is what you need , plenty about evn in uk

and 2 things you don't need are

reverse polarity cables ... euro trips cut on both wires
french alcohol testers ... no french person has one , the fine for being without one is zero

and voltage isn't ' close enough ', thanks to the EU it was standardised some years ago to 230+/- 10% , in any case it varies in every country according to demand but now has to stay within that range


----------



## Tony Lee (May 28, 2015)

Be aware that many sites use the 15 amp blue outlets but they are supplied through 6 amp circuit breakers, so you might need to watch what you have running at the same time.


----------



## st3v3 (May 28, 2015)

Standardised voltage? Nothing changed, except the tolerances. If you measure you'll get 230 there and 240 here. So, close enough.


----------



## antiqueman (May 28, 2015)

soothingduck said:


> Can I hook up a UK motorhome to a european campsite hook up?
> Is the blue plug the same and is the voltage the same.



Lots of good info in the posts but I have never used ehu if traveling have never needed it for anything I use.


----------



## oppy (May 30, 2015)

As my reputation for stoopid is rapidly growing, am I correct in thinking that as it is A.C., it doesn't matter ? It's only D.C. that polarity is critical----methinks
:rolleyes2::rolleyes2:


----------



## st3v3 (May 30, 2015)

oppy said:


> As my reputation for stoopid is rapidly growing, am I correct in thinking that as it is A.C., it doesn't matter ? It's only D.C. that polarity is critical----methinks
> :rolleyes2::rolleyes2:



You're correct, but the neutral is held at earth potential. That means it would be safe to touch a neutral.


----------



## oppy (May 30, 2015)

I feel ded chuffed----ta
ps  I'm in Landivy not far from Fugerolle du Plessis, can you mend fridges ?????


----------



## lebesset (May 30, 2015)

why on gas when driving ? 
as long as you start out cold the 12v feed should keep it at the correct temperature


----------



## oppy (May 30, 2015)

OOer, now you've done it, you'd better get yer tin 'at on.
I can do trauma, but wots a 'Truma'??


----------



## Autoquest180 (May 31, 2015)

*Personal safety*

I have to add that although reversed polarity is of little concern to the appliance function most UK motorhomes are not fitted with dual pole disconnection as was referred to in European systems. The fuse or 30ma RCD or RCBO circuit protection fitted to a live wire might save your life if you touch a live fault. If the poles are reversed this device is now on the neutral side of the circuit and disconnection of the live wire you are touching will not occur. Why risk your life for a couple of quid.


Paul LCGI


----------



## shortcircuit (May 31, 2015)

Please do not use the stupid method of testing live wires by touching with your fingers. Wints has been lucky but is not invincible and this is a very foolish practice.


----------



## Tbear (May 31, 2015)

You don't stay on many Aires do you David  We came across a couple of outlets that I was not going within three feet of.

Richard


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 31, 2015)

In the last 4 weeks a couple of the aires had electric and they were fine.

We only used 2 sites and it was one of them that had a problem ( reversed polarity ) and that was the ACSI site at La Clayette.


----------



## nomad60 (May 31, 2015)

*Polarity*

Have just ordered the adapter but still not fully clear on the polarity question. I have a 1999 vw T4 so do I need to worry or do I just get on with it?!


----------



## snowbirds (May 31, 2015)

Hi nomad60,

Don't worry to much about it,I take a polarity tester that takes two minutes to check and makes me happy, that's what I do and don't enter the argument of what other people do.
You will find every garage, supermarket, hardware store and a lot of camp sites carry every kind of plug,lead and adapter you will ever need and cheaper than the UK.
The best plug adapter i found was on a campsite in Pisa Italy that was about eight inches long with the three pin one end and two pin European on the other so it was easy to reverse as the site was on the wrong polarity.
I think the other three hundred campers on the site were not bothered about it and just plugged in and didn't ask  me once about the problem.I have since lost that one somewhere in Europe.
Just remember you have a fifty chance of an electric shock killing you it depends on the valve in you heart being open or shut,the wrong one will kill you.
This snippet came from a pacemaker engineer i new in the 1960's that worked in it's early development and one problem they had to get over was on early pacemakers they had some patient's collapsing in the street for no reason,and it turned out it was down to motorcycles passing close with out suppressors on the spark plugs.
Have fun.

Snowbirds. 





nomad60 said:


> Have just ordered the adapter but still not fully clear on the polarity question. I have a 1999 vw T4 so do I need to worry or do I just get on with it?!



gu


----------



## Tbear (May 31, 2015)

Now I have an image of a cart going around the countryside picking up the dead bodies like plague victims. Only difference is ,they all have their hair stood on end..

I too can manage without hookup but if it is easily available it seems silly not use it.

Richard


----------



## Mul (May 31, 2015)

.


----------



## soothingduck (Jun 1, 2015)

I understand that most of you dont worry about these things (reverse polarity and such like) you just want to know that your kettle works(which is fare enough.
But for me its a bit more of a big deal because I have a electric pump attached to my heart (LVAD) which is powered from 2 batteries and a controller in a bag over my shoulder,at night I remove the batteries and plug into my night box which runs from 12 volt or mains while the batteries are charged(suppose the 12 volt option would be safer).
Thanks for all your replies I have learned a lot.


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 1, 2015)

David, the guy's making a connection to the thing that keeps him alive. He said he's happy with the advice he's been given, isn't that the end of it?

I'm assuming as you went to the trouble of fitting an Earth rod at your house you think an Earth is important? And that importance would pass to the MH? As, after all, you're using the same appliances...

Now, perhaps you could tell me how you would verify the presence of an earth when the incoming mains is reversed?

And for information many UK appliances are not double insulated.


----------



## Sky (Jun 1, 2015)

Some poor spelling here, but the content may help some of you understand what is going on. It may be a little 'heavy' for others:  Click here


----------

